# Obtaining replacement gears for LGB Mikado



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

I have an LGB Mikado which has an increadibly noisy gear train. I have tried grease, oil to reduce the grind but to no lasting effect. 

I think I need to replace the gear component tems 100, 102 and 118 from the attached diagram to see if that soves the problem 

http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/downloadarchiv/lgb/eplosionsz/20872P-1.PDF 

The question I have is where might I get the spare parts from? No luck with LGBoA - can any one suggest a source of these spares OR any alternative solution 

Regards 

PHIL


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Phil, 
Try Watts tains, they have some parts they'd be your best bet.. 
Nick...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil, 

Did you check to see if the one of the wheels slipped a tooth? The way this engine is driven, the motor drives the #4 driver and the #1 driver through a long extension. The two intermediate drivers are along for the ride and typically take up the slack. I know when I removed the botom plate off my LGB Mike, it would have been really easy to move one of the drivers. 

When you look at the gears, are they worn down? Do you have a star drive or the knuckle drive? The Star drive was a problem, and mine ended up destroying itself in the middle of an open house. I was able to send it to LGBoA who replaced it with a knuckle drive. Now, I don't run her with heavy trains or as frequently. 

Mark


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Phil- 

Try emailing LGB in Germany. 

LGB Reparatur Service 
Witschelstraße 104 
D-90431 Nürnberg 
Telefon 0911/83707-38 or -43 
Telefax 0911/83707-70 

Email: 
Rene.Leikamm at lgb.de 
(Replace the "at" with an @ symbol) 

Good luck! 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the answers. i think I have the star gear chain - i will check to ensure that i have not missed a tooth and will try and get in touch with LGB europe 

thanks 

PHIL


----------

